
Forget your wallet? Here's one way to fly without ID - lelf
https://twitter.com/i/moments/680057794607853568
======
transfire
I never understood the emphasis on ID when flying. I mean the point is to make
sure you aren't carrying a bomb or a weapon. What difference does it make what
your name is? Ideally it shouldn't, so why are we moving further and further
away from the ideal?

In fact, doesn't it seem rather ominous to think that governments are starting
to track everything about us, including everywhere we go at all times? They
tell us it is for our security, but aren't the reported circumstances that
have led us to require such levels of security due to government failures to
begin with?

~~~
beagle3
> I never understood the emphasis on ID when flying.

This was pushed by the airlines so that they could maximize revenue. If the ID
is not verified, then you can (and do) have a buy-sell ticket market -- which
makes it harder for them to extract every tiny cent from their customers.

~~~
joezydeco
Then why was the OP able to get a boarding pass without ID in her story?

TSA was giving her all of the trouble, not the airlines.

~~~
beagle3
> TSA was giving her all of the trouble, not the airlines.

Yes, since Sept-11-2001, all harassment of passengers was outsourced to the
TSA, making airlines look like the good guys. But the ID requirement was
enacted and enforced before that - I am not sure when, but at least in July
2000, I was told that I won't be able to fly without an ID.

> Then why was the OP able to get a boarding pass without ID in her story?

Assuming the story is true and exactly as told (which I have no reason to
doubt on one hand, but no reason to take as gospel on the other) -- because
either the TSA were violating their own rules, or because they were able to
satisfy the ID requirement through some procedure which is not general
knowledge among the population.

The TSA procedures are, in fact, secret: See, e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilmore_v._Gonzales](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilmore_v._Gonzales)

------
ap22213
Did something change recently? I forgot my ID a few years ago and was allowed
to board. I just had to go through extra security checks.

------
rince
"I'm still not entirely sure what happened tbqh. But I know for a fact that
you can board a plane at LAX with only a People Magazine for ID."

There is an implied asterisk there

------
fgandiya
Off topic. What's this Twitter feature calle? It looks neat.

~~~
icebraining
Moments:
[https://about.twitter.com/moments](https://about.twitter.com/moments)

